
Ask HN: How do you start a data vendor/broker business? - chirau
I have a few niche markets where I think there is an opportunity for entrepreneurs to create Bloombergs, Capital IQs, FactSets or even CrunchBase or CB Insights like offerings.<p>I just have no idea what is involved in such a business. How do you approach data sources? What is your value prep to them? How do you price these things? Amongst many many other questions
======
daleholborow
Follow the intrinio guys, they are an interesting case study on how to set up
such a business

------
1996
I am a data source. Approach me with a price and list of what you want, then
we talk.

Millisecond Precision BTC price? Yes I do!

Everything has a pricetag. Same for other data sources.

